# Does anyone breed or know of a Black Orchid Breeder?



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been looking for what's commonly labeled as a "Super Black Genotype" Halfmoon Black Orchid to breed with my black ice betta. Weeks of Aquabid searching has yielded tons of black orchid crowntails, but no halfmoons of any sort of quality.

Ideally, I'd like one similar to this video - with the lighter blue in the fins. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsV9aVXE8C8

I literally have crawled through dozens of pages of google results and have yet to find anything remotely similar. I figured I'd post here in the offchance a member knew of a breeder or site to buy from.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i have bred crowntail black orchids but not halfmoons. sorry!!


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

You have? How cool! Where can I see pictures? 

Seems like the crowntails are pretty common, while the halfmoons are next to impossible to find. I won't rest until I see the result of a black ice (my avatar) crossed with one similar to that video. Well... Maybe a nap or two. 

I'm thinking it was a bad idea for me to discover black orchids... I think my obsession is bordering on unhealthy.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

its okay. so is mine. and you are funny. umm i dont have pics of the fry but i have pics of the parents but they are very crappy!!! they are in my album. and please dont think they look like that on a normal basis. thats when i first got them and they were just out of their bags.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

oh dum me!!! i just forgot i have a spawn of black multi halfmoons and i will probably get some blacks with green iridescence. they are really young though. and many will show red in them too.


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

Those pictures aren't crappy, they just need a tad more light! Regardless, they're really good looking fish and I will admit that I am quite jealous of you right now. I'm so tempted to just get crowntails... But they do terribly in the water we have here. It's really hard and causes the delicate fins to wither and fray. 

I'm glad I looked at your album though... You have some great looking fish! I'm down to 1 betta right now, with a brother and sister (avatar picture) coming tomorrow. I don't think the extra tank space will fare well for my new found Orchid addiction.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

orchids were once my favorite but then I laid eyes on mustard gases and fell in love!!! i have a female that has very good finnage and would compliment your male perfectly. she is black with blue and red. if you bred him to her you would get some multis and some black orchids. then i have a green dragon female. she is black with green dragon scaling. i could probably part with them but they would cost you. not a lot but if you are interested pm me!


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

Hm... I'll have to think about that. I already have the male's sister coming, who's quite an impressive looking fish. I'm still in the process of learning genetics... All my spawns have been with pet store mutts... Never purebreds. What kind of coloration do you think I would get with my avatar and the fish below?


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I fell in love with Black Orchids and Orange Dalamtions. Too bad I can never find either one where I live.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

perfect coloring match! you will get fish that look like them but you will get some with red or some more blue than others. but her form is okay. her anal fin is really long. her dorsal is nice though. her cadual fin looks like it has an overlap which is strange. they should give you some nice fry but next generation you should clean up the form since you got good coloring.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I love Black Orchids. Sadly, I don't breed them....sorry.


----------

